# Grand River



## slater5

Has anyone had any luck in the grand so far? It's finally down to a manageable speed/depth now that the ice is gone. I was out around masons landing and 528 a few times already with no luck, but I'm excited now that the rest has finally cleared out. 

I had a decent chrome take a swipe at my spinner in paine creek, but thats been my only action so far. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Lol its been good now its getting to slow. I love 1000-1500 flow. Less people and better fishing for me. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

good flow but about 6 inches of vis today on the lower grand. very windy too, i headed home when i started to see white caps on the water lol


----------



## ldrjay

Lol white caps I'm good. Whats the lower for you guys? I consider grand river landing unirolyal to lake lower. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

bman95 said:


> good flow but about 6 inches of vis today on the lower grand. very windy too, i headed home when i started to see white caps on the water lol


lol it got a little nuts with 0 vis blinding snow! 20 to the lake is lower to me, was hoping to sneak in a slamfest this evening but couldn't get a good program going.


----------



## ldrjay

Maybe my jigs I tie are the key! Lol I dunno. They aren't anything special. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## doegirl

Me and the husband were out yesterday. Had one good hit at Kiwanis Park on an egg sac. Tried the Big and Paine Creeks. They were low, very clear and most of holes with slack water had a glaze of ice on them. Saw one dead hen about 28" trapped under the ice at Liberty Hollow.


----------



## ldrjay

Hit the grand this morn. Lost three eyes got one steelhead on jig n twisters.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slater5

were you having any issues with your line/eyelets icing over? I was out for a bit and couldn't stop the freeze to save my life. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Yep. It came and went all morn. I was not going to let it stop me. Until the 3rd bird nest on the spinning reel. Im going back in the morn. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OldSoldier

Water clear or a bit of stain today?


----------



## ldrjay

It was staind like the grand is. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OldSoldier

Thanks for the info. Hope to get in some "cool" fishing on Sat. Have to love those wool socks in waders in the Spring!


----------



## ldrjay

Lol I wore two pair today to keep warm and avoid that sock off in the waders walk.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Went 10/11 today. Brother went 5/6. Slamming!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Awesome. Did you hit up different spots on the grand with jigs and maggots? I gotta go with you some time. Hitting it up before the rain rolls in blows it out again, smart.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Yea we banged them at grand river landing. All the guys across at the parking lot came running over. Kinda pissed me off couldn't move or cast they were so close. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

running over or wading over?? I've never experienced that.... everyone see's me fishing they run the other way lol


----------



## ldrjay

There was one guy wading and three on the bank. All came all the way around to us.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Being lower river and the way it looks i assumed it was to deep to wade. Guess not?


----------



## dlancy

ldrjay said:


> Went 10/11 today. Brother went 5/6. Slamming!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Pics or it didn't happen lol. Great day! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay

Only one the rest went back into the drink faster than my paycheck to the man.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dlancy

ldrjay said:


> Only one the rest went back into the drink faster than my paycheck to the man.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hell ya, nice work.


----------



## slater5

nice fish! Hopefully this rain holds out for a few more hours so I can try to match it. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bait Bucket

Nice job on all the posts. Maybe I'll see you down there Friday morning.
Going to Chagrin tonight.
Thanks and good luck hauling em in.


----------



## ldrjay

Ill let you know. I may be I out sat

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

ldrjay said:


> There was one guy wading and three on the bank. All came all the way around to us.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I saw you guys over there but work kept me too busy to fish. I wondered why there was such a crowd. Nice job. Get any eyes today?


----------



## ldrjay

No eyes 3 suckers snagged

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Had a good evening out there as well. Rain kicked on and so did the fish, a lot seemed to be moving through and we were lucky enough to pick off a few. Mostly adults only 3 skips. Sure am glad the Grand is too far of a drive especially for those who love to drive to Michigan and fish!?!


----------



## racetech

Im going somewhere Sat morning. I hope its still fishable by then im stuck on 2 for my career


----------



## ldrjay

racetech said:


> Im going somewhere Sat morning. I hope its still fishable by then im stuck on 2 for my career


Come on down Saturday lets put an ass whooping on them!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

I might lol the landing?? What time you goin?


----------



## ldrjay

Depends on when the woman gets up. 11 12ish. I try n let her sleep in so I can get out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Thanks man, im only free till about 12 tomorrow though. I was thinking about trying Ashtabula in morning, ever fished it? Not sure how this rain is affecting things yet though.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Do you guys think the grand is going to be fishable on Saturday or are you hitting up feeders?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slater5

I'm out on it right now, and it's pretty calm. caught one so far and lost another. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Chagrin looks like high cfus so I may head out to grand then tomorrow if the cfus start falling today.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

racetech said:


> Thanks man, im only free till about 12 tomorrow though. I was thinking about trying Ashtabula in morning, ever fished it? Not sure how this rain is affecting things yet though.


I hear good things. Harbor I believe


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Anyone seen water today? I saw the Ashtabula arnd 5 it was green not flowing to hard. Saw a couple muddy tribs. Trying to plan for morning


----------



## slater5

I was on the grand from 9-1 until the rain hit. About waist high at the shore and about as stained as it always is. Current was pretty slow. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

The gauge has been moving up all day, not very fast so im hoping it levels off


----------



## slater5

Has anyone been over to mill creek? I was thinking about giving it a go this weekend if it's fishable

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## master of steel

racetech said:


> The gauge has been moving up all day, not very fast so im hoping it levels off


doubt it, the headwaters are to the south and it takes at least a day for that water to reach the USGS flow gauge in Painesville.


----------



## KTkiff

I would stay home tomorrow but it depends what kind of water you like.


----------



## ldrjay

It's actually getting around what I prefer. I love lil dirty and up to 1200. Keeps a lot of guys away for some reason. Fish still eat and swim just less competition for me. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

If you're patient enough you can fish dirty water... just gotta hit em on the nose or you wont hook up


----------



## racetech

Maybe i'll be out there in morning if nothing around me looks fishable


----------



## ldrjay

Water is clearer toward the bottom down here. They are stacked up anyway. Not hard to find them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CANEYEGO

"I was out around masons landing and 528 a few times already with no luck, but I'm excited now that the rest has finally cleared out."

HAHAHAHAHA when I first read that I thought you meant you went there around 528 times already with no luck- I thought: "Finally someone who has the same luck as me" lol ----tight lines


----------



## racetech

LOL thats funny, I can relate!
Heading out now, go see if I can find some light coffee to fish lol


----------



## ldrjay

Im going out in a bit. Looks like crap weather for next few days.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

You going out to grand river landing ldrjay? Trying to decide between chagrin and grand

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Yea I did. Waste of time. I broke 2 of my rules. 20mph wind gust and east wind. Flow and clarity not bad just can't deal with the wind.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Damn wind was bad. Wasnt to bad in the river valleys though. Upper was too muddy to fish. Hit mill creek for a while no luck.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Damn wind was blowing the line twice as fast as the flow. One take down but all slack in the line with the wind no go.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironfish

ldrjay said:


> It's actually getting around what I prefer. I love lil dirty and up to 1200. Keeps a lot of guys away for some reason. Fish still eat and swim just less competition for me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Dood your a trip...


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Damn weather.................


----------



## ldrjay

ironfish said:


> Dood your a trip...


What do you mean by that? Sounds like your trying to start an argument of some sort. Do you not go out and fish in unfavorable conditions? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

MuskieManOhio said:


> Damn weather.................


Oh I agree. Even my weighted bobbers were being drug by the line way to fast. I don't mind the rain and snow but wind is a pain.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironfish

nah not trying to start anything,,,just admire your passion.


----------



## ldrjay

ironfish said:


> nah not trying to start anything,,,just admire your passion.


You should see when I'm having fun out there. Thats probably something entertaining in its own. Im obsessed with fishing. Lol its my therapy rather than taking meds for ptsd. Doesn't hurt that I know the waters I fish the most to make my trips productive.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage

You guys think tomorrows weather will fish? Hoping no slush forms 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Wondering about tomorrow myself. Sure ill at least try it or drive around looking at streams lol.
Therapy for sure. I love being on the water. Forget about it all for a while.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Im not worried about slush but the wind. And now runoff. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Runoff will remain to be seen. Hoping for a shot at it in the am as this evening got good once snow moved in... Part of the steelhead addiction-check flow gauge every hour on the hour till 3 am....wake up at six, drive to river in hopes she hasn't blown.


----------



## ldrjay

Haha. I live 2min away from my spots. I just go n check the river itself if chart not nuts.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

lowhole4trowt said:


> Runoff will remain to be seen. Hoping for a shot at it in the am as this evening got good once snow moved in... Part of the steelhead addiction-check flow gauge every hour on the hour till 3 am....wake up at six, drive to river in hopes she hasn't blown.


So true. My old lady thinks im cheating on account of my constant checking for updates on riverboss/ogf 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

My old lady thinks the same thing with the amount of time i spend looking at usgs and google maps and here. Or maybe its the gstrings around the bedroom that arent hers.....


----------



## lowhole4trowt

iggyfly said:


> So true. My old lady thinks im cheating on account of my constant checking for updates on riverboss/ogf
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


haha if only they understood...was on this side of town today btw, just realized this is a grand thread. Rock should have good stain if it continues to drop overnight.


----------



## racetech

Whats goin on today anyone fishin? I saw some tribs that looked decent

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Couple guys down by the bridges. Look ok to me. I'd go out but got work tonight so I'm taking easy.not much sleep next couple days. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Saw guys allover the streams out here. No one catching anything though including myself. Grand muddy up here. Streams getting stained worse to.


----------



## CANEYEGO




----------



## CANEYEGO

6:45 pm The Rock from 237 at "the Pipe" by water treatment..Some runoff but not stained too bad. Probly would have fished it but I froze my fingers so bad Saturday...wore the wrong gloves and they soaked thru with all the snow coming down (sideways-lol).


----------



## NoMercy071311

So will the river be fishable tomorrow and if so where at?

I have a buddy comung up thats never caught a steelhead so it would be cool to help him catch one.

Ive been going a lot and always come out without catching a single steelhead.

Im really amxious to catch somethig since I dont do ice fishing I havent caught a fish in months 

I will greatly appreciate any advice and help given to me.

Also I'm in the painsville area but dont mind driving for fish.


----------



## ldrjay

Tributary would be best bet. All the snow melt main river gonna be messed up for few days.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slater5

Has anyone been out today? Wondering what the creeks will be like when I get off work. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Tributary by helen hazen looked good when I drove over it'll bit ago.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NoMercy071311

I saw people fly fishing there. So we decided not to fish. Is the only way to catch them there? Im not familliar with fly fishing. 

I just need to figure out how to catch some fish so I can stop asking questions and start answering questions.


----------



## ldrjay

Jig and maggot has to be the easiest way. Light bobber. Im not a fan of the weighted ones unless completely nessacery. I use a lil flash in all my jigs. It works for me. Just remember to move your knot on the eyelet to the 2-3o'clock position toward the hook. A fluro leader is a good idea. The knot on the eyelets the key.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

The knot where you tie the jig on? I never put any thought into that lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51

Yes that knot it critical. The knot depends on how your jig rides in the water for all species not just steelhead. You don't want a horizontal jig riding vertical in the water.After every cast I make sure the knot is in the right spot on the eye of the jig.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood

The knot being in rite location is as crucial as anything a jig hanging unnatural won't get many bites while using a float


----------



## ldrjay

Everyone I run into I try n give my routine of each cast to thats having trouble. Seems to help most. Race once you start that knot deal and get the right depth down these fish aren't really all that hard. I use 3 small split shot under a 3-4 ft lead under smallest lightest bobber I can get away with. Typically thats worked for my 4-6 ft target range of depth.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Knowin where they are has to help too lol thats my issue usually.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bait Bucket

Thanks ldrjay.
I was out at the Grand River Friday 3/28 without luck but each time I go out I learn a little more, can cast better, etc. These little tidbits should really help.
Right now, taking a little time off. Yes, the water was kind of brown and I was losing a lot of gear to the tree and rock fish.
My last cast I was able to get half way across the river with a rod I usually use for Lake Erie perching. Watched it float down stream and then go under.
A big hit!!!! Kept pulling on the pole but there must have been a nice tree in the middle of the river. You guys in waders are going to find some nice equipment out there. I'll have to start initialing my stuff so you know you got another one, my compliments.
Thanks again for the posts.


----------



## racetech

One thing I don't understand is the movement of these fish. You guys talk about fall runs and spring runs. Are there still steel out in the lake that haven't run yet? I was under the impression that they run in the fall stay all winter then spawn and go back out in spring??


----------



## lowhole4trowt

racetech said:


> One thing I don't understand is the movement of these fish. You guys talk about fall runs and spring runs. Are there still steel out in the lake that haven't run yet? I was under the impression that they run in the fall stay all winter then spawn and go back out in spring??


Two different strains of fish. Pa's strain runs in the fall, spawns, and drops out by late winter. Our strain in OH start to show up a few at a time in winter then at the first warming rain generally our pushes will start to come in in force and continue through the end of April/early May. Some of the early spring runners may hang around a while going up and down the river or even back out to the lake to hang out before they push to gravel and spawn. We are sure hoping they are still out in the lake and about to move in so we can get a few weeks at the big boys (and girls).


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

the fish enter the systems when the water temperature permits in the fall, at that point some fish enter and spawn and return to the lake in the falltime, others will hold until springtime to spawn. But all through the season more fish will come into the system as long as nothing is obstructing there path, example ice jam etc..But yes fresh fish will make a late run in april and show up late to the party.


----------



## iggyfly

How are the feeders looking on the grand? Hoping for some kind of fishable water by thursday...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Bait Bucket said:


> Thanks ldrjay.
> I was out at the Grand River Friday 3/28 without luck but each time I go out I learn a little more, can cast better, etc. These little tidbits should really help.
> Right now, taking a little time off. Yes, the water was kind of brown and I was losing a lot of gear to the tree and rock fish.
> My last cast I was able to get half way across the river with a rod I usually use for Lake Erie perching. Watched it float down stream and then go under.
> A big hit!!!! Kept pulling on the pole but there must have been a nice tree in the middle of the river. You guys in waders are going to find some nice equipment out there. I'll have to start initialing my stuff so you know you got another one, my compliments.
> Thanks again for the posts.


Any info to help others out is the goal. We all started out slow. I just started three years ago actually trying for these. Im to the point ogf getting the fly rod out. Something new for me to learn.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NoMercy071311

Went out a couple more times with no luck. Would today be a good day to go and if so where? Was thinking about trying the landings but im not sure. 

I just want to catch a fish haha


----------



## ldrjay

NoMercy071311 said:


> Went out a couple more times with no luck. Would today be a good day to go and if so where? Was thinking about trying the landings but im not sure.
> 
> I just want to catch a fish haha


I would hit the mouth of a tributary. Deeper holes in the Tribs as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

I went one for two at Indian point. Tribs way to go with the grand being blown out. When I left there were about five guys working the creek.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Harpersfield Dam. Muddy, blown out, turbulant water flowing over dam hard. 3 guys standing on wall fishing base of dam. They know something I dont? lol


----------



## salmon king

racetech said:


> Harpersfield Dam. Muddy, blown out, turbulant water flowing over dam hard. 3 guys standing on wall fishing base of dam. They know something I dont? lol


They were probably the elusive dam Yankees lmao!!!


Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Lol nice day to be out regardless i guess. They are probably hammering em haha


----------



## JSchuss

Bite has been real slow but this one decided to play with the nymph!!


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

I'm amazed you pulled anything it if the grand. It was muddy where I was but this trib fished well. Caught him on sucker spawn fly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

lol anything coming from the main river is being brought in sideways with very strong line and a big ole treble.


----------



## racetech

Not much being said about the grand lately is anyone fishing it now that its down? 

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Down my way hard to fish due to construction. St claire and metro parks are it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

What are they working on? I fished it tonight, caught some strange fish not steel though. You ever seen a sucker colored like a carp? I think it was a sucker, mouth pointed down like one, but gold colored. Then I caught some other thing with red eyes lol


----------



## racetech

What is this thing?? Also had a large beaver eyeballing me and swimming around me tonight lol


----------



## dealm9

fished a couple hours just downstream of harpersfield dam on easter sunday for a couple hours while the flow was still around 550 and only hd two suckers to show for it. I had about 30 minutes until i had to leave for family event and decided to try right at the dam itself. pulled 8 fish in 12 drifts from one of the runs coming off the dam. Definitely the best 30 minutes of fishing I have ever experienced in my life. went out there the next day and got nothing. funny how that works. There are definitely a lot of fish in the river though.


----------



## racetech

I was at the dam easter sunday, fished from the bridge and shore didnt have my waders on no luck at all. I havent tried the damn itself.


----------



## ldrjay

Race thats a smallies!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

What get out! i thought they were more striped on the sides? I havent caught bass since I was a kid lol This thing is greenish in color


----------



## ldrjay

Yea man. We lost a toad 3-4 pound at least on sunday. They are loaded in my section right now. Bigger lake run ones. Damn work n weather I haven't gotten back out. This weekend I hope!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

racetech said:


> What get out! i thought they were more striped on the sides? I havent caught bass since I was a kid lol This thing is greenish in color


The bigger ones will have darker stripes but the smaller have that pretty consistent tanish look. Nice catch either way! Looks like he could use some visine


----------



## racetech

I was trying some different stuff tonight. You can see the jig i caught it on. I had it tipped with shrimp at the time lol
And visine indeed its eyes were real red lol


----------



## ldrjay

They will hit just about everything. I like golden shiners under a bobber on the 4-6lbs test

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Do you eat any of em or are they worth it? And i've been seeing alot of fish feeding off the surface lately, rolling a bit, but not large fish is that bass??


----------



## lowhole4trowt

racetech said:


> Do you eat any of em or are they worth it? And i've been seeing alot of fish feeding off the surface lately, rolling a bit, but not large fish is that bass??


As the minnows come in thick the lower stretches really come alive. Could be bass could be steelhead chasing them or white bass even. The smallmouth that come in to spawn are a self-sustaining population (meaning they reproduce successfully in the lake and river and are a "wild" population). I would strongly recommend catch and release for this reason (and I have never heard they taste very good anyway).


----------



## ldrjay

The minnows are thick down my way. I eat some of them. Tastes like crawfish. I'd say 2 or so every third outing. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Had my first real fight today lol Hooked a 29" male on the Grand. Ended up 50 yards away, took about 10 minutes to land.


----------



## ldrjay

Nice!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

racetech said:


> Had my first real fight today lol Hooked a 29" male on the Grand. Ended up 50 yards away, took about 10 minutes to land.


Good stuff man. Grand is a fun river, congrats.


----------



## racetech

It is a fun river. Its big when you consider the length, I've spent this whole season learning the upper portions I have alot to go. Landed 2 today, and a few chubs. It amazes me the amount of fish i've been seeing with the water down and clear. And im learning that floating thru a bunch of visible fish is pointless lol I seem to be catching fish near the visible groups but in water just deep enough to not see em.


----------



## iggyfly

racetech said:


> It is a fun river. Its big when you consider the length, I've spent this whole season learning the upper portions I have alot to go. Landed 2 today, and a few chubs. It amazes me the amount of fish i've been seeing with the water down and clear. And im learning that floating thru a bunch of visible fish is pointless lol I seem to be catching fish near the visible groups but in water just deep enough to not see em.


Not always pointless if using eggs or small nymphs. But in general yes youre better off fishing water deep enough to not really see them. Has to have a nice flow though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

I havent tried any of that. The water I hit them in lately is faster water thats for sure. Weird thing happened today I was casting a 3ft faster moving run, and on one cast I hit a fish that just came up to the surface as I casted, wich made it move but not really swim to far, but as soon as the bobber settled and started to float away a big male under the surface nailed it. Boy did he fight!


----------



## ldrjay

Hammered them tonight. I got 5-6more not pic worthy. Lost 2 giants and three more good ones. Started using lake shiners. Right around sun down I had a toad nail my bobber. So I switched to ultra light rapala. That was the ticket. Fish were hammering it. Fished from 7:30 to 9:00

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Second to last pic was my biggest. Around 16-17 inch

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Nice fish! I.fished 3 hours yesterday and caught a few chubs and suckers was all. Guys allover my spot too had it all to myself yesterday. Didnt see anyone catch any and didnt see any fish what a difference a day makes.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Fishing Addict

ldrjay- where were you fishing the grand below or above St. Claire street bridge?


----------



## ldrjay

Above. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Ldrjay- any spot in particular? Metroparks or rec park?


----------



## ldrjay

Check pm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Pm replied


----------



## ldrjay

May go in the morning if not storming.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Man its hard to get a good drift with 20-30MPH winds lol


----------



## ldrjay

We went tonight for 20 min. My daughter wouldn't play with the minnows long enough to cast.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Went yesterday night caught a couple crappie, rock bass and perch on shiners. Heard of several bronzeback being caught.


----------



## racetech

I had a cast get blown right back to me last night at one point, bobber bounced off my head and hook caught on my shoulder strap lol Wasnt to bad overall just bad gusts. Saw one fish, caught 0.
Jay... i know what ya mean. I took my boy into harbor bait a couple weeks ago,(Don)?let him come around and look at the minnows he was back there for 20 minutes netting em lol


----------



## ldrjay

It wasn't horrible and st claire bridge last night. Breezy but the wind was blocked mostly. My girl almost ate a minnow out of the bait store tank yesterday. I pointed at the fish tank n said Mmmm. Then showed her the minnows. She grab a minnow and tried to have a snack. I took it out of her hand. That was funny.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

